# Mirrorless meets lighting, the OCF OCD ADHD EVIL MILC thread!



## Village Idiot (Dec 6, 2012)

Mods, please don't move this to the lighting section as it's specifically for mirrorless cameras and lighting.

Everyone else, post of photos of your OCF lighting using your mirrorless cameras. I only have one right now, but I'm going to go on a OCF lighting spree to see how well this camera would work in a "professional" capacity while using lighting.

OMD-D with one Dynalite head.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 22, 2012)

A bit hot on the right side, did you not diffuse the flash?


Edit:

I am not into studio work but rather mostly shoot nature.  However, last April I could not get good shots of birds coming to our feeders due to strong back-lighting, so I set up some remote flashes to light the dark side.   





I shot from the other end of the balcony with a Canon FD 300/5.6 on a G1 body, tripod mounted.  

I cannot find the pics @ the moment so will have to come back when I do.

Edit: Found them, here are a couple samples that have been cropped.


----------



## KuklaPup (Jan 5, 2013)

This reply might be a little late, but I recently joined TPF.  Here's my OCF shot when I was testing my Olympus Pen E-PL5.  This is my first attempt at posting a picture, so I hope it works.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## nycphotography (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## nycphotography (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## nycphotography (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## nycphotography (Jan 5, 2013)

Village Idiot;2790151
I only have one right now said:
			
		

> you can absolutely do professional work w/ a viewfinder u43.  I use a GH1, lusting after a OM-D, but really, @12mp, with lighting to get you into the 100iso range, these cameras are 100% all you really _need_ to do professional work.
> 
> Other cameras make it *easier*, and I'd *rather* shoot my Nikon in the studio, but these definitely can get it done.  If all I could afford was a GF1, the viewfinder add on thingy, and some legacy lenses, I could STILL do almost everything in the studio or w/ OCF in the field.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 25, 2013)

My PW MiniTT has an attitude when I stick it on my OM-D, so I went with using my P2 for this. The MiniTT fires about once every 3rd shot even though it's set up in it's dummy mode.

These were with one 580EX II and an umbrella in my garage.















I can't wait to get outside and shoot. It's been freezing cold around here though. Those were with the Oly 45 f/1.8 @ f/3.5 and even then I was having trouble getting both eyes in focus with the closer portraits.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 28, 2013)

You got some flair top right in the last one Will.  

Maybe it is just me but I find the first two hot on the right.


----------



## daggah (Feb 6, 2013)

As a potential mirrorless owner...how do you guys trigger your flashes?  I know I've read that you have to mod Yongnuo radio triggers to get them to fire with the OM-D, but what about other ebay/cheap radio triggers?  I currently use CowboyStudio NPT-04s (I'm fine with manual flash) with my Nikon.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 6, 2013)

Olympus E-P3 in the studio (well, studio as in my living room with studio lighting and a background set up)


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 6, 2013)

daggah said:


> As a potential mirrorless owner...how do you guys trigger your flashes?  I know I've read that you have to mod Yongnuo radio triggers to get them to fire with the OM-D, but what about other ebay/cheap radio triggers?  I currently use CowboyStudio NPT-04s (I'm fine with manual flash) with my Nikon.



I use Pocket Wizard PII's mainly. The miniTT will only fire once every three shots mostly, so I'm thinking about taping off the rest of the pins when using it on the OM-D. Just make sure the firing pins are in the same location and there are no additional pins on your trigger and you should be fine.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 6, 2013)

daggah said:


> As a potential mirrorless owner...how do you guys trigger your flashes?  I know I've read that you have to mod Yongnuo radio triggers to get them to fire with the OM-D, but what about other ebay/cheap radio triggers?  I currently use CowboyStudio NPT-04s (I'm fine with manual flash) with my Nikon.



I use cheap iShoot radio trigger & receivers from e-bay & they work perfectly without any modification on my E-M5.  

Here is a link to one seller:

iShoot PT 04 Wireless Radio Remote Studio Light Flash Trigger 3RX Fr Canon Nikon | eBay

Unlike the receivers @ this link, mine have two hot shoes on each receiver.


----------

